# Shark fishing



## coreyc (Aug 28, 2011)

Went shark fishing Friday caught a few blue shark's seen a couple of whales great day


----------



## dbsneed69 (Aug 28, 2011)

Now those are some great pics!! What a fun fishing trip.


----------



## coreyc (Aug 28, 2011)

dbsneed69 said:


> Now those are some great pics!! What a fun fishing trip.



Thank's the best part it was free the boss paid I only paid five buck's for parking


----------



## dbsneed69 (Aug 28, 2011)

coreyc said:


> dbsneed69 said:
> 
> 
> > Now those are some great pics!! What a fun fishing trip.
> ...



I can't get my boss to pay for lunch!!


----------



## coreyc (Aug 28, 2011)

dbsneed69 said:


> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> > dbsneed69 said:
> ...



Oh I left out that Friday was my last day working for him and he still paid he was a great boss


----------



## dbsneed69 (Aug 28, 2011)

coreyc said:


> dbsneed69 said:
> 
> 
> > coreyc said:
> ...



There need to be more bosses that actually care about their employees.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 30, 2011)

i love those pics man because im a huge fisherman and i caught a few sharks while i was at the beach and it was a sand shark about 2 feet long. but love the pics awsome


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice Corey ......! ,,, I saltwater fish alot myself out here in So. Cal.With my Pops being the technical director of Scripps Instittute Of Oceanography.....Fished over 40 years here local and the Coronado Islands in Mexico ... We catch alot of blues as well , but really are looking for Mako's ( they are tasty! ) . Last weekend someone out here on the Huntington Beach Peir supposedly caught a small Great White. No kidding! ... The knuckle head filmed it with his buddy landing the shark and pulling it up on the pier, and after gutting it and taking it home ....He posted his adventure on "YOU TUBE" .....
( ~duh?~) Well , Fish and Game came knocking on his door ..... the next day !..... They are a protected species .....
That is going to be some expensive " shark tacos" ... for that dude! 
Looks like ya had a great trip ..... nice pics and thanks for sharing! 

JD~


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 30, 2011)

coreyc said:


> dbsneed69 said:
> 
> 
> > Now those are some great pics!! What a fun fishing trip.
> ...



could you take my husband next time? he said nice shots. lindy


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 30, 2011)

That is neat! Love it


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 1, 2011)

VERY NICE SHOTS!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 1, 2011)

Jealous of you seeing the whales. One of my dreams is to see them in the wild. For some reason, I feel sorry when I see sharks getting caught.


----------

